
Ask HN: Will Google do something with Ad blockers? - gorer
I understand when ad blockers blocks Adsense but I don&#x27;t like they block Google Analytics. Google must lost huge amount of dollars every day from blocked Adsense Ads. What do you think about it?
======
meira
I like it. Google (and FB) is very intrusive and must serve us better. I hope
ad blocker is harming their perspectives enough for a change.

